# Singapore Herps



## Zipidee (Aug 18, 2013)

Just spent 12 days on Singapore, and while it's not known for it's natural places, I was surprised how much greenery and natural forest there still is. Didn't have much chance to do any serious herping, but did see quite a few critters about the place. However, I won't lie to you, aside from the Malay Water Monitor (which we saw on Pulau Ubin), these pics were taken at Singapore Zoo, but all the species are local to Singapore. 










Starting from top left, they are 1) Equatorial Spitting Cobra, 2) King Cobra, 3) Malayan Water Monitor, 4) Mangrove Pit Viper, 5) Oriental Whip Snake 6) Reticulated Python (mid-shed) and 7) Wagler's Viper.


----------



## PetPac (Aug 18, 2013)

Singapore residents aren't allowed to keep reptiles so private collections and/or herps in shops for the most part don't exist.


----------

